# The Story of Mr Chuba-laba-baba-laba-ding-dong’s Life



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

So I made this a while ago but haven't hot round to finishing it and I need some ideas for the rest of it

The Story of Mr Chuba-laba-baba-laba-ding-dong’s Life

“Let me out, let me out!”Mr Chuba-laba-baba-laba-ding-dong yelled from the inside of his stall “I WANT OUT” 
“Calm down Chuba just give me a minute and you can go out” said Katie from the feed room 
“Why would I want out”Chuba said confused.Then there was the sound of scurrying feet on the ground “Ah, w-what was that” screamed Chuba 
“Only me”Gilbert the mouse said. 
“Why do you have to do that to me, you know I hate it”said Chuba
“Because its funny, now I came to ask if you wanted to go for a walk”chuckled Gilbert
“Sure if you open my door”Chuba whispered. 
“OK”said Gilbert and he hurried to open Chuba’s door.
“See ya”Chuba yelled 
“Where are you going”said Katie
“For a walk” Said Chuba
“No your not” said Katie
“Yes I am” said Chuba
“No your not” said Katie
“Yes I am” said Chuba
“Fine but I’m coming”said Katie and she went to get his tack to tack him up then Chuba groaned 
They went for a walk through Sunny Acres and when they got to the woods Chuba had a thought 
“Hey Katie can we go and jump those logs over there”
“Sure Chuba” but then Chuba surprised Katie by tearing down the hill to the jumps
“Chuba STOP!!!”Katie yelled
“Ok”Chuba said simply “Katie can I ask you something”
“You just did”said Katie
“Whats the time”said Chuba
“It is 2:25,oh no we have to go” said Katie
“Why” said Chuba
“Because we have a new stable hand coming today”said Katie
“Whats his name”said Chuba
“Um excuse me I hope I’m not butting in but um what about me”said Gilbert
“Gilbert get on Chuba, and also Chuba, her name is Megan”said Katie
So they galloped back in silence and when they got back Katie yelled out 
“Megan you there”
“Yep in here”Megan called from inside her car
“Sorry we are late we went for a walk down to the woods and got carried away”said Katie apologetically
“Oh its all right I do it too” said Megan “now who is this”
“I am Mr Chuba-laba-baba-laba-ding-dong but you can call me Chuba” said 
Chuba
“Did he just talk” Megan said sounding worried
“Yep he is a talking horse like all of the animals here”said Katie “and this is Gilbert Chuba’s best friend” indicating Gilbert
“He's a mouse”said Megan cautiously
“Yep and I love everyone”said Gilbert
“I have to admit you are gorgeous” said Megan
“Of course I am” said Gilbert
“Ok Chuba can you ask Elmo to come out here while I get his tack. Gilbert can you go with him to open Elmo’s stall”
“Ok”Chuba & Gilbert said in synchronism,and they went off to get Elmo.
“Elmo I’m going to open your door and you have to go out to Katie who is there ready to put on your tack”said Gilbert
“Righto”said Elmo
So Gilbert let Elmo out and he went out to Katie to get tacked up.
“Megan who do you want to ride Chuba or Elmo”Katie said
“I’ll go with Chuba but can we swap over half way”said Megan
“Yep”said Katie
“Katie can Toffy come with us”said Elmo
“Yep he can but he has to go on a lead, so you have to put up with him”said Katie
“Sorry El but does he have to come,I know he's your best friend but Toff just gets annoying”said Chuba
“Chuba don’t say that ‘cos he is not annoying he is just... odd” whined Elmo


----------

